# Botox Injection



## lindsey.hansen (Aug 2, 2016)

Botox injection into the levator muscle CPT code.......I'm at a loss. I'm sure an unlisted code is going to have to be used, but do I use the unlisted under nervous system, pelvis, or anus......Thanks!


----------



## thomas7331 (Aug 3, 2016)

I would think 64646-64647 would probably be appropriate for this.


----------



## mhstrauss (Aug 3, 2016)

thomas7331 said:


> I would think 64646-64647 would probably be appropriate for this.



Which levator muscle? We inject the levator scapulae muscle often; I consider that to be neck, so 64616.


----------



## lindsey.hansen (Aug 10, 2016)

mhstrauss said:


> Which levator muscle? We inject the levator scapulae muscle often; I consider that to be neck, so 64616.



No I'm talking about the pelvic muscle.


----------



## lindsey.hansen (Aug 10, 2016)

thomas7331 said:


> I would think 64646-64647 would probably be appropriate for this.



Thank you Thomas, I was thinking the same but needed the reassurance.


----------

